# unhide ONLY .htaccess files



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I know I can view hidden files with this command line

```
defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles TRUE
```
 but that will show ALL hidden files. Is there a way to JUST show .htaccess files?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

If you know the path to the folder containing these files you could go to:

_Finder ~> Go ~> Go To Folder_

Then in the Finder window that opens just grab the folder icon from the top section and drag it onto the Finder Sidebar so you can go to that folder anytime you need to view it's contents.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You do know that has nothing to do with unhidding hidden files, right?

Totally bad advice.....

Did you even _read_ what I was asking? I wasn't asking for an easy way to get to my folders.

>_>


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You can find some Unix commands to display only Unix hidden files here.

Maybe you could wrap those commands in scripts you run to create your own effective "command".

Hope that helps! 

Peace...


----------

